# SERCA-Hawaii Gathering January 10, 2003 6:30pm



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

To all B13, B14, B15, NX, and G20 owners and enthusiasts:

The monthly gathering at Hawaii Raceway Park will begin again starting this month. The purpose for this gathering is to discuss the direction and viability of a SERCA-Hawaii. All questions will be open for discussion including free or pay memberships, events, participation, responsibilities, etc. This will be your chance to help steer SERCA-hawaii to a reasonable direction that all will be happy with.

Nissan Motor Corporation still recognizes and supports SERCA-Hawaii, something only a handful of clubs in this state has the honor of receiving.

Hope to see a lot of people there. Just look for a red classic with a crappy black hood .

Sincerely,
Darren Calbero


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

If there are any questions or comments, feel free to ask here. There's been a few on other forums that I posted this on so I suspect there may be a few here.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Guess anybody who had questions has asked them over at SR20DEforum.
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32771&perpage=20&pagenumber=1


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Just a friendly reminder. You do not have to be a member of the SE-R Club of America to hang out with us tonight at Hawaii Raceway Park. You don't even have to have an SE-R. Generally this is for all B-Series cars (Sentras & '95-'98 200SX), G20s, NXs (1600 & 2000), anyone with a SR20DE, SR20DET, QR25DE, and all Nissan enthusiasts. This is a simple gathering to meet everyone, revive what was once a very large (100+) Hawaii car club and give it a direction everyone will be happy with.

Due to the tight budget of the people living in Hawaii, I am propsing a free membership to anyone interested and an option if you want to join the national club. This comes with certain rules of course, all of which will be discussed openly.

Other items up for discussion will be future activities, responsibilities of all members, and participation in other events. Something to think about: Do not expect just one or two people to organize everything this club does. We do need people to step up and volunteer to get some things done. If you feel you can contribute some time, your efforts will be greatly appreciated.

Remember, SERCA-Hawaii is one of the few car clubs that "Nissan Motor Corporation in Hawaii" has recognized in the past and has generously supported the club and it's activities by helping to promote, donate awesome raffle prizes, and host some of our events. That great relationship still exists via the wonderful people at NMCH and especially Mrs. Sakane-Popovich.

If you want to be a part of this revival, just show up tonight at Hawaii Raceway Park ($6 entrance fee) and look for a whole batch of Nissans with an old red SE-R (http://www.nissanhawaii.com/galleries/HawaiiRaceway/pages/HRW048.htm) with a cheaply painted black hood somewhere in the pits. If you can't make it for whatever reason, no problem. There should be many more opportunities in the near future to get together with your fellow Nissan enthusiasts.

The tentative date for the next gathering is Saturday, February 8th, 2003. This may change so keep an eye out for future emails and posts on www.SR20DEforum.com, www.NissanForums.com, www.B15Sentra.net, and www.G20.net.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.geocities.com/hawaii_se-r/Newsletters/030116.html


----------

